# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  GEVEY SIM AIO UPDATE V20 – FULL v2 (IMSI, ICCID, GID1, delay

## yassin55

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *GEVEY SIM AIO UPDATE V20* *- FULL V2 (IMSI, ICCID, GID1, DELAY) -*     *The most complete unlocking firmware up to date has been released !*  *We hope what this will help you unlock any iPhone 4S with ease and confidence!*  *The unlock procedure using UPDATE V20*  *1. Program your GEVEY using the correct IMSI, ICCID, GID1 and DELAY*  *1.1. IMSI – You need to program it using the IMSI of the original network*  *where you iPhone is locked. It is a good idea to read IMSI, ICCID and GID1*  *from your original simcard ( if you have that ) and use this settings*  *1.2. ICCID – if our application recommends that you use ICCID for your phone*  *then please edit your ICCID to match the recommendations;* *If ICCID is not required then please READ the ICCID from the simcard you are*  *planning to use with GEVEY ( NOT the original simcard, YOUR SIMCARD ) and use that IMSI;* *NEW !! If the IMSI is not required you can replace the first 2 characters of IMSI with*  *00 so that our GEVEY will know that you won’t want to use an IMSI while unlocking !*  *1.3. GID1 – only few phones are required to have a valid GID1 value.*  *Only use GID settings that our application recommends that or readed from an original simcard;*  *1.4. DELAY – the standard 25 delay should work for the majority of phones,*  *if you get ‘Unlock FAIL!’ message displayed no matter what you do then it’s*  *a good idea to change this to a different value!*  *Don’t use a delay bigger than 50 as will probably be too big anyway!*   *2. Insert GEVEY together with your simcard in a powered on phone and wait for about 2 minutes* *or even more, up to 5 minutes for some phones*   *3. If you see the message ‘Unlock DONE!‘ then press Accept and if required go to*  *Carrier menu to Manually select your network !*   *4. If you see the message ‘Unlock FAIL !‘ then you need to take out the simcard*  *and put it back after a few seconds!*  *If again you see the message Unlock FAIL! then you should try to adjust the DELAY*  *value when programming the GEVEY.*   *5. If you have problems in using the data connection please try to make the appropriate*  *settings using our online application الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  *Visit this application using your iPhone browser !*       *One last request! Please post on our forum errors*  *regarding the GEVEY AIO Configurator.*  *We want to make it the most complete and correct reference tool*  *for your unlocking needs and we need your help !*        *GEVEY SIM AIO Version 3 for GEVEY AIO CUT links:*  1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *GEVEY SIM AIO Version 2 for GEVEY AIO NO CUT links:*  1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      ****************************************  *IMPORTANT INFO:*  *How to use your GEVEY after FREE UPDATES are over ?* *- If you have already completed FREE updates your GEVEY will be stuck in UPDATE MODE.*  *- If you press the Read SN button the software will read the SN from your GEVEY*  *and also restore your GEVEY to the last working state.*  *- So if your GEVEY was updated with version xx on last successful update,*  *by using*  *Read SN button you will be able again to use that version*    *!! ATTENTION !!*   *If your GEVEY stopped updating during the*  *UPDATE procedure because of a FAILURE*   *DON’T USE THE READ SN BUTTON TO GET*  *YOUR GEVEY OUT OF UPDATE MODE !!*   *If you do that it might render your GEVEY UNUSABLE*  *if the last update WAS NOT SUCCESSFUL.*    *So you can use this button to get your GEVEY out of UPDATE MODE only if your GEVEY*   *reached the maximum number of FREE updates !*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    BR, Manole

----------

